# Adjacent tissue transfer



## MRognon (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a physician that will excise a lesion, and give the size the lesion being removed. Not a problem. However, when he does an adjacent tissue transfer, he does not document the sq cm of the tissue transfer. Correct me if I'm wrong, but he needs to be documenting that as well. Otherwise, we don't know what CPT code to select for the tissue transfer.

Thanks,


----------



## susanp (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree that he should be documenting the size of the adjacent tissue transfer so that the appropriate code can be billed.


----------

